# Freeride-/ DH-/ Dirt- Verein??



## Ruppi-Konuppi (9. Juli 2013)

Habe gerade einige Zeit vorm Rechner verbracht, um über google nen Verein im Freeride Bereich zu suchen.

Die Meisten fahren Waldautobahn und Rennen. Ansonsten gibt's noch Teams - aber die fahren auch nur Waldautobahn - Rennen?! Und da kann man sich auch nicht einfach anmelden. - Oder?

Und dann gibt's da tatsächlich nen Verein bei uns umme Ecke (tiefstes Dorf!), da heißt's dann "komm zum Probetraining vorbei". Aber da trainieren bestimmt 9-jährige, die 1000mal besser sind und die lachen mich aus und zeigen mit dem Finger auf "die Alte"... Dabei bin ich doch erst 29 

Finde da nix Passendes für mich 

Gibt's nich was für Mädels in meinem Alter?? Also nicht diese Anfängerkurse nach dem Motto "du lernst dich zu trauen..." sondern auch mal Aufbaukurse. Und nicht schweine-teuer sondern vereinsmäßig?!

Und das Ganze dann im Sauerland oder Ruhrpott bitte. Weiß jemand Rat?? Ihr würdet mich echt glücklich machen


----------



## Schnitte (10. Juli 2013)

In deiner Beschreibung klingt es eher so, dass du Leute suchst mit denen du fahren, Spaß haben und lernen kannst. Dafür wird aber niht zwingend ein Verein benötigt.
Ich habs damals viele Leute über das lokalforum gefunden. Vielleicht hilft dir dies auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simply-out (10. Juli 2013)

schau mal hier: 
http://frc-herten.de/neuigkeiten.html

Vielleicht ist es zu weit für Dich, aber vielleicht können die Jungs Dir ja ein paar weitere Kontakte nennen....

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (10. Juli 2013)

Danke Schnitte und simply-out!!  Ich bin schon dabei, Leute zu finden  aber Verein wär auch gut. Wenn's einen gibt.

Werde mir die Seite nachher mal ansehen DANKEE euch schonmal für die Tips !!!


----------



## Markus3110 (10. Juli 2013)

Hi, 

guck mal beim ASC in Dortmund. Ist ja um die Ecke für dich

http://www.asc09dortmund.de/Mountainbike/training/-/572,572,60002,liste9.html

Die fahren immer touren im Dortmunder Süden, Bikepark usw..... 
Ich kenne den Verein, ja es ist ein richtiger Verein, persönlich nicht, bin aber auch daran interesiert. Vielleicht ist es ja was für dich...???

Gruß aus der Nähe von Do


----------



## 4mate (10. Juli 2013)

Geht zu 2. hin dann müsst ihr weniger Angst haben


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (17. Juli 2013)

Ich geh doch nicht mit dem Tod in einen Verein 

Hab 2 aus dem Team "Drecksau" im Bikepark gesehen. Keine Ahnung, wie sie fahren, aber sie standen in der Schlage vorm Lift an   Werd ich mir mal ansehen!

Gibt ja doch ein paar Vereine! Schön, da freu ich mich!


----------



## Markus3110 (30. Juli 2013)

Immer auf den armen Tod


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (31. Juli 2013)

Der arme Tod, der tut ja nix - der will nur spielen 

Bin jetzt die nächsten 2 WEs in Camps und danach werd ich mal vereinstechnisch schauen, bzw. weitere Leute zum Biken und Spaßhaben auftreiben


----------



## cycleman (18. Dezember 2013)

Hi. Ich fahre Sontags mit meiner besten Freundin die trails in den Wupperbergen. Meine Beste wohnt an der Stadtgrenze zu Bochum. Vllt ist das interessant für dich, weil sie selber auch erst technisches Fahren für sich entdeckt.


----------

